# Help please TIcin la F.I.A.P.



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

YHelp please.

for a few years I have had this TIcin men's watch. ETA 1258 auto with date,very tidy case etc, keeps time. Movement looks classy and Ranfft dates it around mid 1950s although watch dial and case look more like mid 60s early 70s.being 40x35.

now I know TIcin ended up as Rado importers to Italy post war ,interestingly the watch back says

completely made in Switzerland.

ok so far so good ......on the back is an engraving of the coliseum in Rome on the top side is La F.I.A.P. ( Not FIAT btw) and below

BRUSCHI ENZO . Have googled this many times and come up with Federation of Italian Partisans ,International federation of photographers, a hostel in Paris and that's about it,

Bruschi ....if it's a name yes there is a guy in Rimini but little other context, there's an American linebacker in us football and the trail goes cold.

maybe ENZO was somebody different to Bruschi rather than the same hombre.

so come on chaps and chapesses what can we find out?

Pictures of back and watch to follow.



















Continued with movement shot below


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

There's a marking partially visible in teh movement, I'm sure that's a clue for the vintage mavens here. … Any chance of a pic of the movement with the rotor 180º around?

I can't zoom in on the pics ... macro photography skills req'd here … and posting (or linking to) larger images.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Interesting piece with some history.

As you say, a personal dedication/inscription to someone possibly connected to what you have already researched.

Agree, would be nice to pin it down to an individual, organisation (had a brief look, can't find anything).

:thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Chromejob said:


> There's a marking partially visible in teh movement, I'm sure that's a clue for the vintage mavens here. … Any chance of a pic of the movement with the rotor 180º around?
> 
> I can't zoom in on the pics ... macro photography skills req'd here … and posting (or linking to) larger images.


 Do you mean the 1258 under the balance?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep. Can zoom in a little better on the Web, but the pic is still kind of low resolution.


----------



## buddhabar (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi Bridgeman ...

I did a little research on your question.
I can tell you that FIAP stands for the Italian Federation of Athletics and the printed name of Buschi Enzo refers to a member who in the year 1968 was part of the board. You can look at this link ... http: //fiammayamato.ponesoft. en / articles / 44.23.92.20

I hope I have satisfied your curiosity.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

buddhabar said:


> Hi Bridgeman ...
> 
> I did a little research on your question.
> I can tell you that FIAP stands for the Italian Federation of Athletics and the printed name of Buschi Enzo refers to a member who in the year 1968 was part of the board. You can look at this link ... http: //fiammayamato.ponesoft. en / articles / 44.23.92.20
> ...


 the link doesn't work for me


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

http://fiammayamato.ponesoft.it/Articoli/44.23.92.20

Here is the link that does work.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Scott for producing a working form of that link, and thanks also to buddhaba for that nifty piece of research. Looking at that watch, I can't help feeling that it is earlier than 1970 or even the late 1960s. It has a mid to late fifties look about it, perhaps then more in line with Ranfft's estimate for the date of the movement.

There are no entries on Mikrolisk for Ticin, unfortunately, but then we do seem to be in Italian hands with the original marketing and sale of this watch. Interestingly, Ticino in Switzerland is the southernmost canton in Switzerland and borders Italy, with an Italian-speaking culture and, funnily enough, a history of watchmaking as part of its heritage. It is likely that the watch brand, Ticin, derives from a shortening of the name, Ticino.

I do hope that further research will throw up more information on that rather nice watch, dear @bridgeman, and indeed, there are other mysteries concerning the history of Italian watches and watch companies that remain unsolved.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Ticin were closely associated with Rado at one stage with I think putting Ticin on Rado designs or maybe also acting as Rado

distributors?


----------



## buddhabar (Aug 24, 2019)

Guys

I find it interesting that the discussion has revived. I can tell you that in the 1960s in Switzerland many Maison were born referring to names of Swiss cities like Fleurier, of rivers like Ticino (which is also the name of Canton Ticino). So Ticin certainly refers to this name. I also read that Ticin could be an importer of the Rado brand in Italy. Other useful information found on Italian forums, that some models were equipped with Mechanical AS 1560 'Wehrmachtswerk' movement


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

buddhabar said:


> Guys
> 
> I find it interesting that the discussion has revived. I can tell you that in the 1960s in Switzerland many Maison were born referring to names of Swiss cities like Fleurier, of rivers like Ticino (which is also the name of Canton Ticino). So Ticin certainly refers to this name. I also read that Ticin could be an importer of the Rado brand in Italy. Other useful information found on Italian forums, that some models were equipped with Mechanical AS 1560 'Wehrmachtswerk' movement


 Some of us are easily drawn into a puzzle. When I was trying to find out about my Allaine watch, I concluded the company was named after L'Allaine river that runs through Porrentruy. Our other mystery, that we thought might be Italian, is Socar.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/140084-just-bought-this-socar-watch-any-info/&do=embed


----------



## buddhabar (Aug 24, 2019)

spinynorman said:


> Some of us are easily drawn into a puzzle. When I was trying to find out about my Allaine watch, I concluded the company was named after L'Allaine river that runs through Porrentruy. Our other mystery, that we thought might be Italian, is Socar.
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/140084-just-bought-this-socar-watch-any-info/&do=embed


 HI...can you translate this page on italian forum....https://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?t=1736

It says something about this brand and a similar watch to yours.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

buddhabar said:


> HI...can you translate this page on italian forum....https://www.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?t=1736
> 
> It says something about this brand and a similar watch to yours.


 Yes, I think that's one of the links I found. We were looking for something else to back his suggestion that Socar was Italian. It's not my watch though, belongs to TDC.


----------

